# 28-29weeks pregnant - severe pain around the belly button - anything to worry about?



## KamKol

Tried asking this in 3rd Trimester but no one is answering, hope you ladies can help. I am asking this on behalf of my SIL who is also pregnant. 

She is 28 - 29 weeks pregnant and is feeling severe pain around the belly button. She says the pain is not on the surface but inside, and is a both aching pain and sharp pain. The area around the belly button has gone hard, but the rest of the bump is normal so don't think it's braxton hicks. She hasn't experienced this with her other pregnancies so is getting quite worried. She says she is in a lot of pain but can wait until tomorrow.

Does she need to consult a professional asap or should she wait for tomorrow morning?


----------



## agreeksmom

at this time in your pregnancy the baby is flipping into the birthing position that could be why it hurts i would go just incase


----------



## alio

oh i remember this well!! it was like a stitch... really tender. it was nothing to worry about with me.... just fin stretching me i think but it was bloody sore! x


----------



## Shinning_Star

If in doubt I'd go it'smore than likely nothing BUT ALWAYS safe than sorry, cld be a urine infection, cld be the baby dropping, cld be a wide range of 'normal' things but if she's in ALOT of pain, I'd always air on the side of caution, but ultimately she has to make the decision herself. xxx


----------



## Elle Number 4

I was talking to a girlfriend (mother of 4) today and she asked me if my bellybutton was sore yet. I have never had it in any of my pregnancies but she swore that it was THE most sensitive area and that is why she didn't like people rubbing her tummy when pregnant.
I had never heard of it before, but your post made me think it might be completely normal for some pregnancies.


----------



## ilovecocopops

Mine sometimes hurts on the inside like a donut shape around my belly button. Its not severe pain though just achy annoying. I asked my mw at 28 week app and she said its just normal stretching and the baby pressing against it. x


----------



## greyhorse

glad i found this post as, im getting this its sore and feels like a burning strech :(


----------

